
Breaking the silence about corruption in Spain’s press - danso
https://niemanreports.org/articles/breaking-the-silence-about-corruption-in-spains-press/
======
quaquaqua1
Interesting book and corrageous author.

We live in a world where the biggest nodes are able to enslave the smallest
nodes through very convoluted and strange ways.

One of these is controlling how people think and brainwashing them to do
something they normally wouldn't.

